# cv boot fix



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

ever rip a cv boot??? i did on my king quad 450. pretty easy to fix. after owning three ute's. this was the first time i ever ripped a boot. it was the inner left rear. all done and said, only about a 20-30 minute job....by the way, if you can avoid it, don't buy oem boots..way to expensive.


----------



## skeeter341 (Apr 2, 2008)

I carry a heavy duty plastic bag and some zip ties and duct tape ,In case I rip a boot out in the boonies,I wrap the plastic around the ripped boot and zip tie it and tape it up real good,It works! That way you can at least fix it good enough to keep dirt out of CV joint untill you get home and replace the boot ,The CV joints are rather pricey if you ruin one!!


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

same here skeeter....i read this idea along time ago, well at least a few years ago. going to kentucky next week for 5 days next week...making sure my shrink wrap and zip ties are packed


----------

